# 2009 New Park Board



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Im debating between: 

StepChild JP Walker Pro Snowboard
Stepchild Jib Stick Snowboard
Rome Artifact 1985 Snowboard
K2 WWW Rocker Snowboard
(Or whatever else you guys recommend)

5' 9.5" 140 lbs.
I never leave the park, but i still need a board that doesnt wash out from medium sized jumps/kickers.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

i need help sales end soon on the boards i need to get one fast:[


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Capita Horrorscope 148 (or 152 if you prefer)

148 = 24.8 waist
152 = 25.2 waist


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

i just got a brand new 09 skate banana 151 narrow for 360 holy shit. I wasnt gunna buy it because it was so expensive but nice deal.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

the agent is great.
ive been freeriding as of late and it hold up extremely well
its a great park board as well,


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

my friend has a stepchild jp walker and he is in love with it. just lettin ya know


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

K2 Darkstar is so much better than the WWW.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

i would get the artifact.

I got a capita horrorscope at my local shop and noticed a little chip in the side. Took it back and the shop noiced a little dent under the chip. There sending it back in to capita and getting another one but it is going to take atleast 2weeks. I dont mind much because its getting fixed but i will have to ride my rome artifact the opening week. 

I think the capita is a pretty sweet board even though i have never riden it. I cant wait to try the waaaapow feature that helps you ollie. But there limited edition, You might have trouble finding one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

This years Jib stick is a rocker. I think it'd be killer for you to try either that or the K2 WWW. A bunch of people have switched to reverse camber, and have to decided to never go back. It'd be sweet to try it out for a season, see what you like, and go from there


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

I would recommend the Nitro T1 153. This board is great for all around use. I have friends that have used this board for over 2 years, getting the new model each year. I think most of the rocker boards limit you because you shorten your contact points on the board and lose your grip when charging for a jump.. but as far as just jibbing it up, it is great. If you are wanting the reverse camber deal I would personally recommend the never summer's or the nitro sub pop ( but might be too lose for you). Anyways just my two cents.


----------



## nroy17 (Dec 27, 2008)

i got a jib stick it fells amazing and boxes and rails and it was awsome on kickers the reverse camber is awsome i would recomend it to a park rider it was buy far the best board ive ever riden


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Burton X8 - best park board.


----------

